# Classical music Youtube shares (Gold finds)



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi! I came over a marvellous video of the Norwegian Chamber Orchestra playing Leoš Janáček's String Quartet No. 2 in an arrangement for string orchestra on youtube. The video is High Definition (1080p) and the interpretation spectacular, so I thought I'd share it here. The message from the video owner says that they'll upload the rest of the movements in the weeks to come. Enjoy:






To make this thread less specific, let's make it a thread where you show us those really hard to find but awesome youtube videos. The video in itself can be anything related to classical music, but it has to be something that's hard to find, something you stumble over on a lucky note every now and then after hours of browsing through recommended videos, something that very few people know about, but would bring happiness to many!

Share away!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello, Krisena.

I hope your appreciation for classical music is not limited to only YouTube videos. 

Before any of us begin to deposit clips, may we ask if lesser-quality videos are welcomed? Or is High Definition the only type acceptable?
[quite a number of YouTube videos are simply contents of a CD program accompanied by still photos or a painting...]


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

That's a good question! What originally fueled me to make this thread, was the fact that there was this video of really high quality just lieing around in the dark corners of Youtube with strange keywords, making it almost impossible to find through a search. So, I'll let that be the criteria. The video in itself can be anything related to classical music, but it has to be something that's hard to find, something you stumble over on a lucky note every now and then after hours of browsing through recommended videos, something that very few people know of, but would bring happiness to many!

I'll put this in the first post to clarify.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d7K...Fr8http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d7K6JRHFr8

easy, for young students. Next, the LvB nine complete.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Everything by this guy: http://www.youtube.com/user/smalin


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

As Krisena is from Norway, I expect she's already acquainted with (some of) the music of Arne Nordheim.

Nordheim is likely my favorite Norwegian composer (though I'm not immune to the charms of Geirr Tveitt's water sprite Nykken).

"Spur" for solo accordion and orchestra is the work which exemplifies Nordheim's masterly blends of boundary-pushing instrumental sonorities with the traditional Western orchestra framework.






I particularly love the minute-long passage from about 2:10 through 3:10 within this 2nd movement wherein the contrabassoon and the _cor anglais_ coexist with the extreme registers of the accordion:






I apologize if these YouTube videos are not high definition, but "Spur" is "gold" to me! 






Is there a way we listeners can view the properties of these clips to learn if they are 1080 pixels or not?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

*Prodromides*, thank you for your videos! I really enjoyed them. If you want to check if a video is available in 720p, 1080p etc. all you have to do is see if there's a gear icon beside the clock in the lower right corner and see if it's available, as Youtube always uses 340p or 480p as standard, but lets you change the resolution if you want to. In the case there's no gear, there's no other resolution available. Hope this helps!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I like quite a lot of contemporary music by Scandinavians, the largest portion of which comes from Finland's Ondine label.

One of my favorites is Erik Bergman; take a sample of one of Bergman's orchestral works - a flute concerto:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Music performed by the composer!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

hmmz wrong topic actually this was meant for the normal listening to topic


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

From Mozart's Zaide -


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

I found this on Youtube a while ago. It's not that the video is hard to find, but how often do you see orchestras perform Tveitt?


----------



## Nadia (Jul 29, 2012)

I was so happy when I found this one... I started jumping and screaming and crying and laughing at the same time. (Not unusual behavior for me.) So, ladies and gentlemen, I present you...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Stravinsky: The Firebird (cond. Boulez)





Stravinsky: Petrushka and The Rite of Spring (cond. Bernstein)





There was once an amazing version of Pulcinella with Abbado? and the LSO. But it has been removed.


----------

